# تعلم ال Leica GPS1200 Configuration



## لهون جاف (25 يناير 2010)

الاخوة الاعضاء :19:
اقدم لكم البرمجة المبسطة لهذا الجهاز قبل القيام بعملية المسح وبطريقتين ال
Static & Real time راجيا من الله ان ينال اعجابكم


----------



## africano800 (25 يناير 2010)

جزيت خيراا يا اخي الفاضل
ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل من المواضيع التي يحتاج اليها المنتدي 
باراك الله فيك


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (25 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا اخى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## talan77 (26 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ASHRAFSR (26 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ali992 (26 يناير 2010)

*شكرا اخى وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## محمد احمد القلش (26 يناير 2010)

الف شكرا على المعلومات ممكن سؤال اكتر الاجهزة المستعملة فى مصر جهاز اية


----------



## لهون جاف (27 يناير 2010)

الاخ محمد أحمد القلش عذرا كوني اسكن في كوردستان العراق ولا علم لي بالاجهزة المستعملة في مصر الحبيبة هنا في العراق الغالب ل اجهزة ال Leica & Topcon


----------



## Osama1212 (27 يناير 2010)

والله مش عادي صحيت وبارك الله فيك وان شاء الله يزيدك من علمة 
امنور عزيزي


----------



## محمدين علي (27 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## هيثم طه رشيد سعيد (27 يناير 2010)

*شكرا اخى وجزاك الله خيرا*
ولكن عندي سؤال مهم اذا انت ممارس على جهاز لايكا gps system 1200 
وهو كيف احصل على ادق النتائج اذا لم يكن عندي نقطة معلومه بنظام الاحداثيات utm العالمي wgs84 
او بمعنى اخر اذا لم توجد لديك نقطة مصححة تنصب عليها جهاز rafrance كما تعلملا يوجد نقاط بالمرجع الجيودوسي wgs84 في العراق 
وشكرامرة اخرى على اهتمامك اخي العزيز​


----------



## هيثم طه رشيد سعيد (27 يناير 2010)

*شكرا اخى وجزاك الله خيرا*
ولكن عندي سؤال مهم اذا انت ممارس على جهاز لايكا gps system 1200 
وهو كيف احصل على ادق النتائج اذا لم يكن عندي نقطة معلومه بنظام الاحداثيات utm العالمي wgs84 
او بمعنى اخر اذا لم توجد لديك نقطة مصححة تنصب عليها جهاز rafrance كما تعلملا يوجد نقاط بالمرجع الجيودوسي wgs84 في العراق 
وشكرامرة اخرى على اهتمامك اخي العزيز​


----------



## الهندسي 80 (28 يناير 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (28 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً يا أخ لهون جاف وبارك الله فيك ..................................


----------



## مكي الهجرسي (28 يناير 2010)

الاخ العزيز
معلومات قيمة ومجهود رائع تشكر عليه وينصح باستعمال راديو قوة 10 وات لجهاز الرفرنس لقدرته علي تغطية مسافة 25 كيلو تقريبا

ومن خلال تجربتي مستحسن ان يكون الكود في نفس خانة ال point id
وشكرا


----------



## horseshadowm (2 فبراير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## احمد ابوشهاب (3 فبراير 2010)

حياك الله يا باش مهندس


----------



## احمد محمود هاشم (9 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## shreif16672 (18 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## لهون لهونى (18 فبراير 2010)

مرحبا سيد لهؤن انت من اهل اكراد ارجو جواب على هذه اسئلة شخصية


----------



## الشويرف (18 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا يا اخى وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## لهون جاف (20 فبراير 2010)

الاخ العزيز هيثم طه رشيد سعيد
على الموقع التالي http://cors.ngs.noaa.gov/CORS/ توجد معلومات ومواقع نقاط ال BM في جميع انحاء العالم ويمكنك الحصول على كافة التفاصيل وبالدقة المطلوبة
اما بالنسبة لسؤالك فيمكنك ان تستعمل GPS Garmin Type المحمول للحصول على معلومات نقطة ال Refrence ولكن يجب ان تكون الاحداثيات بالدرجات والدقائق والثواني وادخال هذه المعلومات الى Base Refrence ثم الانتظار مالا يقل عن ساعة للحصول على نتائج شبه صحيحة والبديء بعملية المسح


----------



## لهون جاف (20 فبراير 2010)

beriz Lihun lihuni min Kurdim le Shari Dihuk


----------



## خالد قريسو (25 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا اخى وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## omar841 (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي انا من كردستان سوريا خريج جديد من معهد هندسي قسم المساحة
ارجو منك تزويدي بالمعلومات عن هذا الجهاز فانا اعمل عليه الان ولا اعرف عنه الكثير 
اعرف فقط رفع وتنزيل النقاط
ارجو منك مساعدتي وخاصتا عن كيفة تنزيل النقاط بمعلومية الزاوية والمسافة
زور سباس


----------



## عاشق المساحة (5 مارس 2010)

ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عاشق المساحة (5 مارس 2010)

يعطيكم العافية ولكن عندي استفسار صغير انا اعمل على الجهاز ولكن اكبر مدى كان له 4 كم ولا يستقبل بعد هذه المسافة
ارجو من اصحاب الخبرة افادتي لزيادة مدى الراديو واصبح الجهاز ياخذ وقت طويل جدا لرصد الاقمار عند القراءة staticولا اعلم ما المشكلة


----------



## هندسة 87 (9 مارس 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## alsopihi (28 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وانشاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## emad assadawi (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ممكن معلومة كم يساوي جهاز leica1200 gps


----------



## عزت محروس (11 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
واكثر من امثالك


----------



## شيرزادو (11 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

ارجو المساعة على اعطائي المعلومات الكاملة على كيفية العمل على جهاز لايكا . وشكرا


----------



## عرفه السيد (12 أبريل 2010)

مجهووووووووووود رااااااااااائع


----------



## odwan (14 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم


----------



## طلال بداح (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخي على المجهود 

جاااااري التحميل


----------



## gameelsadek (18 أبريل 2010)

*والله مش عادي صحيت وبارك الله فيك وان شاء الله يزيدك من علمة 
امنور عزيزي*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حارث البدراني (24 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك اغلب شيء في العراق استخدمنا leica وخصوصا الموصل


----------



## salahleica (14 يونيو 2010)

tchkar ya ghali


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (14 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله عبداللطيف (30 أغسطس 2010)

التركيز على الجى بى اس فى المرحلة المقبلة فى المنتدى مهم جدا وذلك نتيجة كثرة انتشارة نرجو الا يبخل احد على المنتدى باى معلومات وجزاه الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## مكي الهجرسي (7 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز:
لقد اطلعت علي اعداداتك للجهاز ولدي بعض التساؤلات ارجو ان توضحها لي:
1- في صفحة point occupation seeting مامعني قفلك للخيار auto store مع انه يعني حفض الداتا المرصودة عند حدوث اي طاري؟
2- في الصفحة local time zone مامعني خيارك 3+ مع علمك باختلاف فروقات التوقيت للمناطق المختلفة؟
3- في صفخة new jop اخترت كتابة التاريخ مكان اسم المشروع واخترت لكتابته المكان المخصص لاسم الفني بينما تكون الخانة الاولي لكتابة اسم المشروع والثانية لوصف الاعمال والثالثة لاسم الفني الذي قام بالتنفيذ.
4- عدم ادخال ارتفاع الجهاز في الحالتين
5- ماهو الوضع static rover فكئني بك تقول واقف مبطوح...........!
انا في انتضار توضيحك ولك الشكر


----------



## mrtariq (7 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## حارث البدراني (7 سبتمبر 2010)

باراك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedazab (27 نوفمبر 2010)

الف مليون شكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد حمزه السلطاني (16 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى عامر (16 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (16 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Ahmed surveyer (16 ديسمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله كان 

الله يباركلك بصحتك وعلمك

وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## بسام اليمني (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس رافع خضر (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك يا هندسة


----------



## عبدالحسين الناصري (11 ديسمبر 2011)

اشكر كل المساهميم في رفد الموقع بكل ماهو جديد من معلومات عن اجهزة المساحة المختلفة


----------



## عبدالحسين الناصري (11 ديسمبر 2011)

خير الناس من علم وتعلم


----------



## لهون لهونى (13 ديسمبر 2011)

دةست خؤش كاك لهؤنى بةريز


----------



## اديب (21 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ibrahim_soliman (23 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك يا اخ لهون وبارك الله فيك موضوع زي الفل نشكرك علي مجهوداتك


----------



## hk_shahin (24 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## ابوعمر عبدالعزيز م (11 يونيو 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حارث البدراني (14 يونيو 2012)

تسلم يغالي


----------



## abosima (17 أغسطس 2012)

هه ر سه ركه فتى بى برا سوباسيا ته دكه م بزى كورد و كوردستان


----------



## abosima (17 أغسطس 2012)

هه ر سه ركه فتى بى برا سوباسيا ته دكه م بزى كورد و كوردستان


----------



## ضيياء سات (24 أكتوبر 2012)

لطفا اريد برنامج (Geotrans)فانا بحاجة ماسة له 
 ولكم فائق الأحترام والتقدير


----------



## fatenomer (5 نوفمبر 2012)

الشكر الجزيل والاحترام الى الاستاذ لاهون وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## talan77 (5 نوفمبر 2012)

طلب مساعدة مشكله من leica GPS 1200 من قائمة programs لايوجد stakeout
كاك لهونی به‌رێز ناو قائمه‌ی بروگرام ستێك ئاوت نه‌ماوه‌ .


----------



## eng-moode (1 مايو 2013)

يعطيك العافيه اخوي 
لخوك محمد من الاردن


----------



## eng-moode (1 مايو 2013)

يعطيك العافيه اخوي 
اخوك محمد من الاردن


----------



## eng-moode (1 مايو 2013)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس محمد الربيعي (23 مايو 2014)

شكرا لك اخي حفضك الله


----------



## molathm elqudah (25 مايو 2014)

جــــــــــــــزاك الله خيراً ...​


----------



## أسامة احمد (1 يونيو 2014)

مشكور


----------



## magdy azoma (10 يونيو 2017)

:75:


----------



## ahmed_90_a (20 يونيو 2017)

زور سوباس بو فان بيزانينا سيدايي لاهون 
جزاك الله الف خير 

برايي ته احمد ايتوتي


----------

